# Lacy knitted scarf--Sweetheart Valentine Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This sweet scarf has hearts running up the center with little bouquets along the sides! It is a fun pattern, just perfect for Valentines Day! Though this scarf is kitted with fingering weight yarn, it could easily be adapted to other weights, and by repeating the pattern in more than one panel it could be made into a lovely wrap or stole that would look romantic for a night out for Valentines Day! There are written, as well as charted instructions, in this pattern, which is worked in halves, that begins at the bottom edge and continues to the center, where it is finally joined.

Finished Measurements: blocked90 long x 8wide.
Yarn: fingering weightabout 540620 yards. Sample was made using 3 balls KnitPicks Palette fingering; colorPimento; 100% Peruvian Highland Wool; 231 yards/50grams.
Needles and notions: size U.S. 5 straights.

This pattern sells for $3.99 in Ravelry, Craftsy, Etsy and Knitpicks!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweetheart-valentine-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/123448883/sweetheart-valentine-scarf

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/accessories-en/sweetheart-valentine-scarf-pattern-en.html


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is stunning!!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You are definitely right! Perfect for Valentine's Day! Lovely!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am a recent convert to lace knitting. I am doing the KAL for Nancianne with Dee and also Dragonflylace's workshop for the three scarves in Summer's Glory. I have been eyeing your lovely designs and decided I will do one of them next. Trying to decide, they are all so beautiful, will probably do more than one of them since I am making scarves for all my 8 GD's for Christmas. I will order this one you have posted today and then decide on the others. Thank you for so many lovely designs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am a recent convert to lace knitting. I am doing the KAL for Nancianne with Dee and also Dragonflylace's workshop for the three scarves in Summer's Glory. I have been eyeing your lovely designs and decided I will do one of them next. Trying to decide, they are all so beautiful, will probably do more than one of them since I am making scarves for all my 8 GD's for Christmas. I will order this one you have posted today and then decide on the others. Thank you for so many lovely designs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are very welcome! I love to design lace and I always have a new design in the works now!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So pretty... I love the edgings.


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful! And I LOVE what you did to the ends!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> You are very welcome! I love to design lace and I always have a new design in the works now!


Well, I changed my mind. After spending some time in your Ravelry store I finally downloaded Cranberry Sauce first. I have enough Gloss lace in color Fiesta which I think will be perfect for this scarf. I am kind of partial to the Irish hearts scarf also. I hope the next one doesn't take me as long to decide. They are all beautiful.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Well, I changed my mind. After spending some time in your Ravelry store I finally downloaded Cranberry Sauce first. I have enough Gloss lace in color Fiesta which I think will be perfect for this scarf. I am kind of partial to the Irish hearts scarf also. I hope the next one doesn't take me as long to decide. They are all beautiful.


That sounds perfect--show pictures when you are done!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful! as are all your designs


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

That's a lovely scarf. I was just wondering, do you use a provisional cast-on, to complete the second half?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

dwagner said:


> That's a lovely scarf. I was just wondering, do you use a provisional cast-on, to complete the second half?


Hi--the scarf is worked from the bottom up in halves to the center and joined with kitchener stitch!!! So there is NO provisional stitch!!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for the prompt reply, It's such a lovely scarf! I was just wondering :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful scarf


----------

